# Audi A5 Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Audi A5 Enhancement Detail

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
140 mm Glazing pads
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Chemical Guys Glossworkz Glaze
Chemical Guys Celeste dettaglio v2
Carpro Fixer polish
Carpro eraser
Carpro Ironx
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

The wheels were cleaned using valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner befor ebeing given a hit of Carpro ironx the was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.

Outside cleaning shots
































































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Carpro Fixer polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car and applied a coat of Chemical guys Glossworkz Glaze using the DA and the lake county pad which was left before being buffed using Uber buffing towels.








































































































































The car was given 2 coats of the Chemical Guys Celeste dettaglio v2 wax leaving wax to bond for 60min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel

The alloys were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing.

Finished shots












































































































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Ahhh I love these cars so much!!!!!!! Great job


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

looking very nice


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice as always


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What do you think Fixer? Does it cut enough in those hard/very hard paints?


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great work Shaun how did the open day go last week


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cracking work once again Shaun - looks great!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The only thing that lets that down is, Orange Peel ..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very good job Shaun :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Love your work Shaun.. each car is master Piece.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nice gloss..good work.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

brilliant work as always mate  looks great


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Liking the finish again mate on a fab car and great colour .


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

sm81 said:


> What do you think Fixer? Does it cut enough in those hard/very hard paints?


I`m finding it is working really well matey, no issues so far :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

leemckenna said:


> Great work Shaun how did the open day go last week


Was really good day thanks matey


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking well, great job, nice finish now!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking finish my man.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely finish Shaun :thumb:


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

How did you find the glossworkz glaze, did it add much to the finish for you?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Toyota-Ant said:


> How did you find the glossworkz glaze, did it add much to the finish for you?


Its a cracing glaze and adds as nice slick finish to the paint :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dooka said:


> The only thing that lets that down is, Orange Peel ..


I feel a wet sand coming on!!!

Top job Shaun now I know who you are on Facebook!!!


----------

